# buying coarls and live rock



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

what best place to buy cheap corals on-line. or in a store near atlanta.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Not sure but on place has a wide variety of corals is Pacific East Aquaculture
(www.pacificeastaquaculture.com). You'll find some really zoos in a wide range of colors I've never seen anywhere else. It all depends on what you're looking for and how much you want to spend. Good luck.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Craigslist is as cheap as it gets depending on who's there. You could either search for it or post a listing for wanted live rock and sand. That's how I found a good majority of mine. Someone was actually selling their live rock for a dollar a pound. Another person gave me two free eels when I went to pick up his sand and rock.


----------

